# ezjail, multiple IP



## schasd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,

I try to set up a jail with two IP addresses.
I use ezjail:
`ezjail-create my_jail 42.42.42.42`

Then I edit file /usr/local/etc/ezjail/my_jail.
I tried two different ways, but none works:
1) 
	
	



```
export jail_my_jail_ip = "42.42.42.42, 13.37.13.37"
```
2) 
	
	



```
export jail_my_jail_ip = "42.42.42.42"
export jail_my_jail_ip_multi0 = "13.37.13.37"
```


```
# ezjail-admin start my_jail
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: can not start jail "iodine"
.
```


```
# ezjail-admin list
DS N/A 42.42.42.42 my_jail /usr/jails/my_jail
   N/A 13.37.13.37
```

ifconfig

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
        inet 42.42.42.42 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 42.42.42.255
        inet 13.37.13.37 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 13.37.13.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <half-duplex>)
        status: active
```

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## vand777 (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe you should remove the space between IP addresses:

```
export jail_my_jail_ip = "42.42.42.42,13.37.13.37"
```

It did work on my box.


----------

